
Show HN: Audioshop – Audio image editing - robert_foss
https://github.com/robertfoss/audio_shop/
======
pdkl95
The author of the modular synth "SunVox" made a live tool called "PixiVisor"
that does something similar.

[http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/pixivisor/](http://www.warmplace.ru/soft/pixivisor/)

The last two videos on the page are particularly impressive, which demonstrate
video mixing using two channels of an _audio_ mixer, and video blurring from
multi-path audio reflections.

~~~
the_cat_kittles
that guy/gal is an uber engineer. love all the stuff they've made!

~~~
SwellJoe
Sunvox really is a stunning piece of software, for anyone who hasn't seen it
or tinkered with it. It explores UI and synthesis in ways that haven't been
really explored much (Jeskola Buzz started down the path many years ago, and
there have been others in that space, but Sunvox is a beast in a category of
its own). And, it runs (well) on very small devices...I was able to run it
effectively on an old Nexus One, and it does very well on my Nexus 7 table and
modern phone. It's hard to actually compose with such a small interface, but
the synthesis and UI are efficient as hell. And, of course, it runs fine on a
laptop of any sort.

So, yeah, I agree. Alexander Zolotov is brilliant and prolific. The demo
videos for Sunvox are worth a watch.

------
robert_foss
Hi HN,

I just finished adding video support (and stubbed out audio support).

Due to already using ffmpeg for image manipulations, this turned out to be
rather easy.

Give it a try using something like this:

    
    
      $ ./mangle.sh in.mp4 out.mp4 --color-format=yuv444p --bits=8 --blend=0.4 overdrive 17 hilbert -n 5001

~~~
fluxsauce
This is fantastic.

For folks wanting to play around with this on OSX:

brew install ffmpeg lame brew install sox --with-lame

The --with-lame is important if you want to process mp4s.

Might want to consider putting some kind of progress indicator (simple polling
on tmp_audio_in.u8 vs tmp_audio_out.u8). I ended up looking at the output
directory with

watch -n .5 ls -la /tmp/audio_shop-DIRECTORY

I think the cleanup isn't working quite right, getting a rm unlink failure.

Seriously, this is a neat hack.

~~~
robert_foss
That's excellent feedback, thanks!

I'll keep hacking at it this stuff for at least a little bit.

------
swerner
Oh, I love things like that. I wrote a Photoshop file format plugin to
load/save wave files a long time ago to manipulate audio files with image
filters. Haven't updated it since, so it's still Mac OS 9 only.

[http://www.keindesign.de/stefan/audi/manipulated.mp3](http://www.keindesign.de/stefan/audi/manipulated.mp3)

------
Jaxan
I used to play with this as a kid. I couldn't script it, but I could remove
the headers from a bmp and add the headers for a wav in a hex editor. Then I
tried all the effects in audacity. The resulting images were pretty cool (only
grayacale).

I also tried different audio compressions on the picture. Ogg vorbis even
looked better than mp3, haha.

~~~
hamburglar
I actually played with doing the opposite when I was in high school: photoshop
had a "RAW" file format plugin which let you specify the offset past the
header and the bitmap data stride, height, width, and pixel format. You could
open a WAV file as a Nx1 bitmap and then apply filters to it and get some
interesting effects when saved back out and played in an audio player.

------
hughes
Discussion from earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14133780](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14133780)

------
besselheim
Might be interesting to experiment with different mappings of pixel location
to audio sample number, rather than just having a row by row linear scan from
corner to corner.

~~~
minkzilla
I am curious. I do not know much about image encoding and the such. What other
types are there besides linear either row by row or column by column? It seems
to me that those two are the only logical ways to map pixels.

~~~
besselheim
Any permutation could be used, but I suppose you'd want to use ones that form
some sort of visually recognisable pattern. For example, a spiral emerging
from the centre of the image, or all the even numbered pixels from a linear
scan followed by all those indexed by an odd number.

~~~
dylan604
"a spiral emerging from the centre of the image"

Would this be middle-out compression?

------
FraKtus
Is that something like metasynth
([http://www.metasynth.com](http://www.metasynth.com)) ? You import a picture
and use it through FFT to generate sound ?

~~~
robert_foss
About metasynth, I don't know. I had a quick look but it would seem to be more
of an audio only application.

Nope! Less fancy than that. I just take the bitstream and 'choose' to
interpret it as audio.

For it to work somewhat well, a raw video format like YUV444P is used.

------
ekglimmer
Neat. I assume it would be possible to do the same thing in reverse then? As
in, use image editing effects on audio clips?

~~~
Optimal_Persona
Yes.

[http://photosounder.com/](http://photosounder.com/)

[http://www.uisoftware.com/MetaSynth/index.php](http://www.uisoftware.com/MetaSynth/index.php)

------
tuxxy
I always love glitchart, this is pretty rad. Good job!

~~~
robert_foss
Thanks, I'm having a ton of fun with it.

I just added video support.

Working on audio support now.

------
NIL8
This is a very strange and fun idea. Good job!

------
MUCHZER
You can use Audacity to open and edit images using musical effects too (and
sometime destroy image metadata)

~~~
robert_foss
That's the nice part about using a raw format like YUV444 or RGB24. No
metadata to destroy.

------
danh1979
Has any album art been done with this?

~~~
analogmemory
Possibly, I've following this for a bit. Some really interesting stuff comes
up.
[https://www.reddit.com/r/glitch_art/](https://www.reddit.com/r/glitch_art/)

------
epse
The explanation page seems to crash every browser on my phone I can throw at
it. Very weird...

------
bawana
next step: edit an image using a full score for a song thus creating a movie.

~~~
SomeGermanGuy
Input a picture and a song and create a gif/video... That would be crazy
great.

------
Mao_Zedang
Now make gifv with a script that changes the audio effects over time.

~~~
robert_foss
I'm on it :p

------
Sunset
This will make some interesting synthwave art.

------
runnr_az
That's a really neat idea. Good job!

------
anentropic
I like the overdrive effect!

------
agumonkey
You had one job ... what we need is PhotoSound. With layers of groove and
harmony to deepdream our way to push button music creation.

